# Anchor or not anchor?



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Whilst chatting with a couple of the mods on a US forum called Utimate Kayak fishing, this dialogue about a dangerous recent experience off Florida evolved.
I hope we can all learn from it.
http://www.ultimatekayakfishing.com/art ... ngers.html


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Its not hard to make a mistake and do something you would not if you thought about it. I had a recent experience that was a bit different, but could also have easily ended up in tears.

On a recent trip on a river out west I left my tackle bag on the bank next to my camp, I was only paddling a k or so up stream to fish the downstream side of a weir, and I thought, she'll be right, got a lure on the rod that will do I'm only going for a look anyway.

Anyway got to the weir, it had a bit of flow going, so I had a cast in to the base, from about 15 metres out. During the retrieve I was swept backwards about another 30 metres by the flow, pretty choppy but not dangerous.

Then I thought about what I was doing.
50lb Braid, 40lb leader, No 1 stumpjumper with upgraded hooks, heavy drag set. No knife, no scissors no nothing except the rod in my hand. I realised If I had got a snag with the lure I would have been in real trouble, possibly having to throw the rod away might have worked, but I could have gone over if I wasn't quick enough to do that (undo the leash). The brain jumped out of gear for second, I briefly contemplated backing the drag right off and having another cast, then got brain back in to gear and paddled back to camp!

This is what I was in.










As I said I got away with it long enough for the brain to engage!


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Just the reason I allways carry this saftey tether in pocket of my PFD

If a wind/strong tide gets up can simply tether yourself to the yak in case you fall out

or you can use it as a safety throw line if your buddy has fallen out in rough waters by rocks.

the way it works is you fold the line back and forth and push into the tube. There is a knot at the end before it comes out through the hole in the tube (the fixed end)

If it is windy, connect one end to the yak and the other to you(attach the fixed end to the paddler). if you fall out the line simply pulls out of the tube without getting tangled (don't use in surf)
If you throw the tube the line once again pulls out. (hold the end opposite to the fixed end)

Piece of 20mm PVC tube 90 mm long, 2, 40mm SS clips, it weighs nothing and takes up little room, 
you won't get seperated from your yak, could save your life
















kp


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

thats cool mate i was goint to make one with rope and ther thro it and a hard blat or pull will do the job but i dont see the point u can re use yours thanks mate


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Only problem with one of those is what do I attach it to on myself? Perhaps I fI was wearing a belt or similar.


----------



## NilsC (Apr 26, 2009)

I was in the chat area with Drewboy when the conversation took place. I have to say it's an eye opener and it gives us some food for thought. Just a couple of days ago we had another discussion on "Anchor Selection For A Rocky River Bottom" so Feral's picture and story let us know that we need to put the brain in before we go kayak fishing.

kiwipea, I like your safety tether, and I'll add it to the list of must have for ocean kayak fishing. Great idea, thanks for sharing. My PFD have heavy duty webbing and a D-ring that I can use to attach the clip.

Nils


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Definately an eye opener. Very scary story. I love the idea of the tether. It looks like 3mm VB cord? I have some nice soft rope I would like to use but it's thicker and is only about 3m long. Possibly not long enough. I would think that if you fall out, you would want enough line to be a couple of metres away from your yak to sort you self out before getting back on. I don't know if that made sense but it did to me. lol.

On the subject of cable ties on an anchor, I am going to put a thinner tie on mine. I think the one I have on there would be difficult to break should the need arise. Not that I have ever anchored since I fitted an anchor trolly and bought an anchor. I have used a hobie stake out pole but, obviously you have to be in shallow water to us it and if you fell out, you could stand up anyway.

Any of these threads that make you stop and think about safety, and the multitude of things that can go wrong are a big plus. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and ideas everyone. I for one appreciate it very much. Especially since i am still fairly new to yak fishing.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

NilsC said:


> kiwipea, I like your safety tether, and I'll add it to the list of must have for ocean kayak fishing. Great idea, thanks for sharing. My PFD have heavy duty webbing and a D-ring that I can use to attach the clip.
> 
> Nils


Along with kiwipea's great and compact suggestion, this recommendation is one that may prompt users to reconsider their PFD's effectiveness and further their safety factor ... Thanks Nils and welcome to the site mate.


----------

